# Bottle calf prices in MO



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone bought any bottle calves in the last week or so? Wondering what they are going for right now. Have 2 Jerseys due to calve around the 27th of this month and another around the first of Feb, will be needing some of the little varmints.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Around here in Oklahoma (I know its not your area) they are going anywhere from 75 to 125 dollars for bulls from what I have seen on Craigslist.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

If you can go to the dairy sale(s) at Norwood, MO you can get bull calves ranging from $10-50. Heifers will average $75-200. If you have to go to a beef salebarn or craigslist to get some bottle calves they're gonna cost ou $125+.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

for jerseys (bulls) depending on size of calf, $40-75
for holstenes you're looking at $100 and up.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Raised about 25 head last year, all from the same dairy about 2 hours from me, for $50/ head for Jersey bulls and $70-75 / head for the 4 that were cross bred calves. May go that route again this year. Appreciate all the info, thanks. 

Francismilker, I have been watching Norwood sales reports on line, as they are the closest dairy sale to me-- (about an hour or a little more). They have a sale every week or once a month? The online report seems to be monthly.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a Jersey bull calf or two right now and maybe a milker.....Prices listed here are what I am seeing also.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

elevenpoint - two of my cows are from the same dairy I buy calves from. Culled from the herd for low production, think I gave $750 for the pair. Been real good cows for us, plenty of production for housemilk and raising bottle calves. Got any dairies nearby? 

Sure have pretty country near you- I use to come down there and camp when I was young, there was about a 40 some odd foot cliff somewhere down there we used to jump off into a deep stretch of Jacks Fork.


----------



## tammy8701 (Oct 18, 2008)

here in beaverton ontario drop calfs are going for $100.00 to $240.00 crazy prices right now. 700 pound plus vealers are over $1.50 a pound


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

One dairy that has beautiful Jerseys but not calving till early spring....and I am set on Jersey or near full Jersey. Looking for different livestock now with the hope of a bargain to be found maybe.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Eleven- Jersey's are the ones to have (IMO). Would you be interested in a cow from the dairy I deal with IF he has any to cull?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mozarkian said:


> Eleven- Jersey's are the ones to have (IMO). Would you be interested in a cow from the dairy I deal with IF he has any to cull?


That would depend upon how far it is from here, I am near West Plains.


----------



## christyernst (Dec 9, 2011)

i just bought a few for $60 a piece. from everything i saw i got a decent deal on them.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

According to google maps it would be about 45 miles / 1 hour 6 mins, north, northwest of you.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Geez, ya'll are all paying a fortune for calves where you are. I can get Holstein bull calves around here from a certified organic dairy for $40 a pop. Jersey bull calves are as low as $20 a head. Females are some higher and can only be found at auction, between $50 and $75 a head.

If fuel prices weren't so high...


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

InvalidID, it's all about supply and demand. we have a fairly good supply around here, but we have even more of a demand because folks in this area still want to raise bumper calfs.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

francismilker said:


> If you can go to the dairy sale(s) at Norwood, MO you can get bull calves ranging from $10-50. Heifers will average $75-200. If you have to go to a beef salebarn or craigslist to get some bottle calves they're gonna cost ou $125+.


I am curious, does cutting a Jersey calm them mean critters down any?

What is the normal disposition of a Holstein?

What is the dairy breed makeup there in Norwood? Mostly Holstein?


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

francismilker said:


> If you can go to the dairy sale(s) at Norwood, MO you can get bull calves ranging from $10-50. Heifers will average $75-200. If you have to go to a beef salebarn or craigslist to get some bottle calves they're gonna cost ou $125+.


Where do you go in Norwood? Is it a sale barn or someones farm? That might be worth taking a ride up there.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Norwood has a sale barn right by the exit from Hwy 60-- can't miss it. Mt Grove is close to it also and it has an auction too. Years ago when I was young I bought calves at Mt Grove and it was a huge sale, but I am told it isn't very big anymore.

Here is a link to the monthly dairy auction report from Norwood. I think they also do a weekly sale, but I can't find the report online for it.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/jc_ls130.txt


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

The Springfield Livestock Center has a monthly dairy sale which I prefer to the Norwood sale. It's just West of Springfield on the North side of 44, clearly visible from the highway. 

http://www.springfieldlivestockcenter.com/index.php?page=dairy-sale-market


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

They do a weekly sale in Norwood on Thursdays but they do a special Heifer sale the second Thurs of the month and that the is the report you will find online.

There are mostly holsteins at the sale but you will find some jersey calves - but not many.


----------

